# Does anyone know what sex and breed this fish is??



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey there.. If anyone can tell me what sex and breed this betta is please tell me. ta


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

im not an expert, but it looks like a female to me. a crown tale maybe?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I thought it was a female aswell, until I put it in with my red male to breed and found him on the bottom of the tank ripped to shreds whilst that one had no damage to it at all. Also when I put it next to my other blue male they flare at each other, last I checked that wasn't female behavior. I did buy it as a female, paid $2 less for it aswel but I think it may have been a juvenile male mistaken for a female.Tthose tail colours and the bulk of the red on the back of the body have only appeared in the past 2 weeks. I just wanted to see if anyone else agreed with me that it's more likely to be a male than a female. It explains why I had no success trying to spawn it with my males when I had everything set up right.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sometimes females can act that way, but you might have a male plakat ( short finned splenden) I can't really tell from the picture because of the angle.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a pic of the front of it. Hope you can tell from this one. i'm just confused, I didn't think that the females attacked the males. If anything shouldn't it be the female that was all beat up?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Still cant give you a deffinite answer but looking at fin shape and body shape its a she.


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Adult female betta splendens has the ovipository visible all the time. It is under the tummy, right next to where they poop. I small white button. In the pictures I cannot see it, but you can check it youself, too, or send a picture where we can see the fish more from below. If it is not there, then this one is a short-finned male. It might be so.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had more males killed the females over the years.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a good look under the fishand i can't see any little white dot. There are fins all down it's undercarrage and I can't see anything under where that bulge is behind it's gills? It reacts like a male when put next to another male, flares up and swims around it's tank like a nut. I've taken some pic and a short video of it and I'm going to show someone at my local aquarium shop and see if they can tell me. Regarless I'm gonna buy another female today, and try my hardest to get a female this time. Thanks all who commented


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like you have a male.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, I think it's a male aswel, I can't see any dot at all anywhere. I got a female today, I'm pretty certian this one is a female coz there is a little white spot just behind those 2 little fins that hang down under her belly. Anyway I've got her settling into her new surroundings with some live brine shrimp and I'm gonna put her tank next to the spawning tank tomorrow and condition her with the male before releasing her into it with him. I'll take some pics of her and post them when I get a chance. It's starting to get a little dark here now so I can't at the moment. Thanks all.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Good luck.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a 40 second video of how that fish reacted when I placed it next to one of my other males if anyone wants to see it and help me solve this mystery send me a pm with your email or yahoo/msn Id and i'll arrange to send it to you. Thanks... attached is a  pic of my new female. Enjoy, anyone know what breed she is? 

PS She changes colours... from the colour and pattern you see in the pic to a deep blue/green


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Even a male and female can have a good tussle from time to time.


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am new to bettas, and just bought two that were sold to me as males. Both have a very visible white opening on their underside. Does this mean they are actually females?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Are they short finned or long finned ?


RC


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

One is bigger than the other, and has longer fins. Neither seem to have really long fins. I will work on getting a picture posted for clarity (if I can figure it out!)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

it could be a short fin male


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is a picture of one of them. (Hope it comes through).


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, it worked! Here is the second one. Any help on their gender would be appreciated. Like I said above, they both have a very visible white dot on their underside.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

They look like females to me but I could be wrong, they could be young males


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The first one looks to be a female, but need a better picture for the 2nd one.


RC


----------



## platy3 (Jan 24, 2005)

Here is another picture of the second one, a bit less blurry.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I would say also female.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've studied females more now and I noticed that the females have a white dod that kinda hangs down a little bit....like it's gonne poop but it doesn't break off. We'll that's jsut what I noticed anyway. I'm positive now that the betta in my pics is a male. I successfully spawned him and one of my females yesterday. He's busy at work mentding his nest and making sure and AWOL fry are put back into. I can't wait to see what the fry are like. After 25 attempts I finally got them to spawn.. YAY me!!!!


----------

